
Tinder Experiments: a quantitative socio-economic study - ptoniato
https://medium.com/@worstonlinedater/tinder-experiments-ii-guys-unless-you-are-really-hot-you-are-probably-better-off-not-wasting-your-2ddf370a6e9a
======
Melchizedek
I'm surprised this didn't get more up votes.

Perhaps with another title like "A man of average attractiveness can only
expect to be liked by less than 1% of females on Tinder".

